# Reduce Size of Pores



## hc123 (Feb 15, 2008)

Can anyone suggest what's the best skincare regime to reduce the size of pores.. I'm trying Clinique Pore Refiner.. I guess I want something instant






Thanks.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 15, 2008)

hi, and welcome to MuT !

i'm afraid you can't do much with pores



. i've found some threads that might help you :

Help huge pores

Treating enlarged pores


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know, but I'm looking out for suggestions too





PS welcome


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 16, 2008)

There is no way to permanently reduce the size of pores.

But if you want a temporary solution, there are a lot of products you can try. Just check out the links Magosienne posted or else try a search.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 16, 2008)

A great consistent skin care regime is all I can think of...deep cleansing/?


----------



## RARA123 (Feb 16, 2008)

i've been using Estee Lauder Idealist Pore Minimizing

for about 3 weeks now and it works very well on my skin

i absolutely love it


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah I agree with a good, consistent skin care regime...in the end even high end potions won't do much in the long run, if you don't maintain a good regime. I find that when I'm not drinking as much water my skin ends up looking very patchy and dehydrated, and the pores on my nose seem to be gaping open...lol..eww. Drink atleast 12 glasses a day, experiment around with some skincare products till you find something that suits you, and keep your fingers crossed. So far Neutrogena's Pore-Refining range and drinking lots of water helps me control my gaping-nose-pores problem.


----------



## Sandy22 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm looking for suggestions too.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 19, 2008)

Well...you mentioned Clinique. I like the Instant Perfector. It's lightly tinted and comes in a tube. I use that on my nose every morning and I think it does reduce the look of the size of my pores. Have you ever tried that?


----------



## perlanga (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah I also heard you cannot reduce the size of your pores, but only temporarily reduce them. That clinique product you mentioned is the best and your should always prvent them from becoming clogged because that's how they go from small to large.


----------



## tint (Feb 28, 2008)

the best way i've found to clean my pores is to first apply 2% BHA liquid by Paula's Choice and then apply a lotion with 10% glycolic acid...both help to bring out the dirt underneath your skin so that your pores arent constantly clogged and enlarged.


----------



## fiji (Feb 28, 2008)

I just started using dermadoctor pore perfect(2 days) along with md skincare daily alpha beta daily peel (which I love, i will never be without and has totally cleared up my acne btw)

If pores are stretched from clogs, you have to get the gunk out first before they can "shrink" back to whatever size they would be if they hadn't been stretched out from being clogged.


----------



## cablegiirl (Feb 28, 2008)

I tried the aspirin mask mentioned on another thread here and it totally has reduced the appearance of my pores, particularly on MY NOSE!!

It's just 4-5 aspirin tablets in a couple of drops of water for a minute or so, then I use my fingers to apply it to my skin; leave it on for five minutes, then I wet my finger tips to massage it all over my face; then rinse with warm water. I saw an instant improvement, so I do it every morning now.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 1, 2008)

Differin Gel worked for me. I cannot wait until I can begin using it again. (Pregnancy related no-no.)


----------



## warpaintress (Mar 2, 2008)

People with dry skin don't have visible pores, hatejeans. Chances are your skin isn't oily at all.

Oily people get big pores. There are a few pore minimizing serums on the market that fix the problem daily. When you stop using them, they come back. Use a good detergent free cleanser (one that doesn't suds much), stay away from thick or cakey foundations and powders. Give your skin a break from makeup at least one day a week. Get on a moisturizer from a professional skincare line, like MD, Murad, Dermalogica, Clarins, Shesiedo, PH Balance, that is designed to help control oil production. Most of these lines make a moisturizer that will help your skin learn to hydrate itself without over producting oil.

By the way, although the asprin mask is effective, I really wouldn't recommend it daily as it's pretty harsh on the skin. Save it for special events and get pore minimizing serum to do under your moisturizer on a daily basis.


----------



## cablegiirl (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *warpaintress* /img/forum/go_quote.gif People with dry skin don't have visible pores, hatejeans. Chances are your skin isn't oily at all. 
Oily people get big pores. There are a few pore minimizing serums on the market that fix the problem daily. When you stop using them, they come back. Use a good detergent free cleanser (one that doesn't suds much), stay away from thick or cakey foundations and powders. Give your skin a break from makeup at least one day a week. Get on a moisturizer from a professional skincare line, like MD, Murad, Dermalogica, Clarins, Shesiedo, PH Balance, that is designed to help control oil production. Most of these lines make a moisturizer that will help your skin learn to hydrate itself without over producting oil.

By the way, although the asprin mask is effective, I really wouldn't recommend it daily as it's pretty harsh on the skin. Save it for special events and get pore minimizing serum to do under your moisturizer on a daily basis.

Really? It's supposed to be harsh? I have been told that I have somewhat sensitive skin and I haven't noticed any irritation or dryness or anything (using it daily).Hmmm...


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 6, 2008)

Great tips ! I think I'll give the asprin mask a try .


----------



## love2482 (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome tips!


----------



## Mocha96 (Dec 13, 2011)

Omygod this was a huge problem to me but i found that steaming your face for two -3 minutes, then soaking it in lemon and pinapple juice helps alot! my face was way better after i tried this!


----------



## Jessethevampire (Dec 15, 2011)

It almost sounds like you need an exfoliator. Is your skin on the oily side? I would recommend trying a microdermabrasion. It helps clean out the pores and sloughs off all the dead skin cells. It can be quite expensive, but it is one of the best results you'll ever get in the skin car business.


----------



## khoobsurati (Dec 31, 2011)

I have heard somewhere that one should use tonics based on aloe vera, tea tree extracts, cornflower or rosewater. If any of these seems harsh on your skin, then rub it with a piece of cucumber.


----------



## sara145wilson (Jan 5, 2012)

Here are some tips for you...

1) Remove the blackheads from your pores to reduce pore size appearance.

2) Wash your face with hot water to start and end with cold water to reduce the look of your pores.

The hot water opens up the pores of the face, allowing your to remove excess pore build up. A splash of cold water will make your pores close up.
3) Don't use too much of foundation and  any beauty products.


----------



## Lancy (Jan 5, 2012)

[spam removed]

Make an ice cube of lemon juice + water mixture. Rub this ice cube on your face gently. Doing this regularly reduces skin pores  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For more ideas check out this space.. Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

